# Different trims



## CantWaitTillIdrive (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi, what are the differences between the 4 trims? base, touring, track and 1 more i forgt.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

There are actually 5. Base, track, enthusiast, touring, and grand touring. The differences between them for the most part is factory options. The base is, well, base. Track has different brakes and suspension, touring has navi and leather, grand has a 10" sub. Those are just a few I know off the top of my head, a dealer could give you some brochures on the Z that explains all the differences. Most of the stuff I mentioned is available on any model at a price...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

base: no lsd, no tcs or vdc, some other so so stuff.
enthusiast/touring/performance= TCS and viscous limited slip.
track/anniversary= brembos, VDC, limited slip.

other stuff varies from stereo options to side airbags, etc. My enthusiast has side curtain and seat airbags, TCS, limited slip


----------



## CantWaitTillIdrive (Apr 28, 2006)

ooo.what are the hp/torque and weight differences?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

CantWaitTillIdrive said:


> ooo.what are the hp/torque and weight differences?


Almost all the same, with the exception of the new "rev up" motor. Higher HP and lower TQ. Also small difference in the MT v. Auto


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the higher the trim, the heavier it is. the older models were lighter and the 06s are really gettin piggly.

hp/tq differences, none until 05 when the 35th anniversary and track models came with the "revup" motor which is 300hp but less torque than the normal motor. Apparently n/a it's not really better than the non-revup, except it revs to 7k whereas the normal motor doesn't. 

also the revups seem to make 35-40 more whp under boost than the non-revup. Mainly due to the variable exhaust cam timing and higher revs.


----------

